# Need new iphone-cheapest way?



## The Bride (12 Apr 2012)

Just wondering has anyone advice to give me on this. My 3G iPhone is no more thanks to a toddler who insisted on throwing it to see did it bounce! So, I brought it to a computer repair shop who told me it's a lost cause. New phone needed.. I'm with O2 so I rang them and explained that I was phoneless and was there any way I could get an early upgrade to get a new phone. Understandably as my 18 month contract is not out until September, they said no. I would have to pay €240 to get an early upgrade and then over €200 for another iphone. That's not an option so I asked what would be the penalty if I moved provider. €250 ..So I'm stuck every way. I've looked for secondhand iphones online and they're between €200 and €400 so I'd be better to get a new one.
I then went to Carphone Warehouse yesterday to see could they offer me advice. They told me that if I paid O2 the penalty I could get the iphone 4S for €20 with a 2 year contract with Vodafone. Or I could get it for free with a 2 year contract with 3 (provider)
I think Vodafone are around longer than 3 so kind of think i'd go with them but to get that deal it would be a €65 per month price plan which is dearer than my current plan of €50 per month, and at that my bills never come in under €70! So would I be paying €90 on that €65 plan??
So, my questions:
Are there any good deals out there that you've seen, getting a cheap iphone, on a good value package?
Is 2 years a long time to be getting tied into a contract with any provider?
Would anyone recommend 3 over Vodafone?
Can anyone see any other solution to getting a new iphone (yes it has to be an iphone-I'm very attached to mine!) that would cost me less than this €250 penalty?
Thank you in advance


----------



## 44brendan (12 Apr 2012)

House insurance? I'm not sure whether phones are now specifically excluded from most policies, but it might be worth a try!


----------



## djh (12 Apr 2012)

You can get a 3Gs iPhone, new and unlocked from any network dorect from Apple for 355 euro.


----------



## PolkaDot (12 Apr 2012)

Try Adverts.ie for a second hand iPhone


----------

